# Www.vapeclub.co.za - About Us



## JakesSA (1/6/14)

VapeClub is an e-retailer of quality vaping equipment and e-liquids. We stock a variety of items and also arrange group buys for high end vaping gear.

We are situated in Rynfield, Benoni on the East Rand and whilst we are primarily an online shop anyone is welcome to collect their orders from us or just pop buy to peruse and discuss the wares. Just give us a call to arrange a suitable time.

Website: www.VapeClub.co.za
Email: info@vapeclub.co.za or @VapeGrrl here on the forum.
Contact Number: 072-277-4734

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

